# Feeding your piranha blue gill



## MrDub1173 (Aug 19, 2004)

I caught about 25 blue gill today out in a pond down the street from my house and I was wondering if it was bad to feed them to my Piranha bob, he is a red belly about 5 inches and actually my buddy tossed one into the tank and he has eaten almost half of the fish. is that ok, I also have them all in a very large tank sitting in my room they look awesome i cut and froze some possibly going to do that to all of them...... any help i would like


----------



## ChiMmeCHanGa (Aug 10, 2004)

i think it would be fine just as long as there isnt any diseases in them

although it mite be better 2 toss in sum fillets instead of the hole fish next time


----------



## MrDub1173 (Aug 19, 2004)

thanks for the feed back, he is tearing this fish up likes its no joke and this fish is bigger then he is







its awesome he isnt shy at all about it hes just taking him out, never seen him so happy in his life


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

i have fed mine perch, bass, and plenty of blue gills and sunnies. as long as you think the water source they are from isn't too crappy then go for it. all my Ps were wild caught so i never worried to much about parasites because chances are they already have them :laugh: .


----------



## Piranhaguy07 (Nov 30, 2003)

i fed my 5 6" inch rbp some blue gill one time and they ate most of it and the blue gills were like 4 inches


----------



## imachode (Jun 3, 2003)

i also had positive experiences feeding my p's bluegills. i've still never seen them hit anything as hard as when they ripped the bluegills apart.

i will add that i did quarrantine the bluegills for a while in a spare tank. just know that you'll run a risk for disease/parasite when feeding them any live food... bluegills, earth worms, feeders.. waht ever.


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2004)

I find that bluegills are difficult for piranha to eat.

Blue gills are slab-sided, making getting a hold of them difficult, and they're covered with relatively tough scales topped with a slippery slime. Usually my piranha just eats off their tail and fins and stresses them to death.


----------



## MrDub1173 (Aug 19, 2004)

thanks for all the feed back, I have about 16 of them that I cut up and froze and going to keep for feeding my p also saves me money on food







I also have a large tank about 55 gallons with all the other blue gill in and I just pick them out and slice them up as needed, they are actually awesome fish I have some monsters in there and I even have one that dosnt look much like i blue gill in the face but in the rear it does its got the look of a red devil with body structure and face but has the markings of a bluegill.... I dunno anyone care to explain?!?


----------



## zygapophysis (Jul 16, 2004)

how do you cut em up, take em ou and cut em right in half alive and then freeze em? also quarintene em for about a week or two IMO


----------



## MrDub1173 (Aug 19, 2004)

i take them out of the tank, flop them down on the cutting board, hold them down cut there heads off, then dispose of that cut the tail off and the fins, then cut open the belly and get rid of all the insides, then wash it in warm water and then pack them in bags and wala pop them in the freezer i have about 30 in there right now and i take them out of the freezer boil some water and drop the body in. it thaws and also makes the scales fall right off the meat then i take a fish hook and i cut the hook part off and hook the meat through the tail and hang it off a fishing line my p comes right up to it at the bottom and rips it apart, its awesome and he loves the white meat that comes off of it


----------



## MrDub1173 (Aug 19, 2004)




----------

